

Chinese Struggling Less Than Americans to Afford Basics - eande
http://www.gallup.com/poll/150068/Chinese-Struggling-Less-Americans-Afford-Basics.aspx

======
bunderbunder
These results are based on asking people for a subjective evaluation.
Objectively speaking, Americans are still much wealthier than Chinese, and
enjoy a much higher standard of living.

What's really being revealed by this poll is that it's easier to feel good
about your finances when you're upwardly-mobile, and it's not so easy to feel
good about your finances when you're downwardly-mobile.

------
teyc
I believe this is because they are lagging behind the US in terms of economic
growth story. In fact, I predict that the Chinese will enjoy fewer years of
middle class prosperity than the US.

------
rsanchez1
Makes sense, they are communist after all.

